# gif-Animation hat Pixelfehler



## Serendipity (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen )

ich versuche gerade, eine Animation zu erstellen. Dazu habe ich in Photoshop den Hintergrund auf einer Ebene, die Kerze auf einer zweiten und die Flamme, die flackern soll, auf weiteren mehreren Ebenen, die ich dementsprechend ein- und ausblende, wenn ich die einzelnen Bilder für die Animation speichere. Also das einzige, was sich ändert, ist immer die Flamme selber, der Rest bleibt immer gleich.

Nun habe ich aber beim Animieren immer Pixelfehler im unteren Bildbereich - also bei dem Hintergrund, der ja eigentlich bei jedem einzelnen Bild gleich ist. Dieser Fehler tritt beim Ulead-Animator auf. Ich habe es ebenfalls mit Movies13 probiert und da habe ich die Pixelfehler ebenfalls auf dem Hintergrund, allerdings im oberen Bereich.

Kann mir jemand sagen, woran das liegt und wie ich das "bereinigen" kann? Freue mich über jede Hilfe )


----------



## fluessig (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Serendipity,

erstmal willkommen auf tutorials.de! Mit Freude seh ich dass du dich wohl schon mit der Netiquette vertraut gemacht hast, umso mehr bin ich bemüht dir zu helfen 

Ich nehme an, dass es sich um eine Photoshop Version ohne Image Ready handelt, denn sonst würde ich dir empfehlen damit zu arbeiten. Die von dir beschriebenen Fehler entstehen meist bei der Umwandlung von einem verlustbehafteten Format, wie z.B. jpg, in das gif Format oder programminternen Konvertierungsschwächen.

Eine Lösungsmöglichkeit wäre jeden Frame einzeln mit Photoshop als .gif zu speichern und zu kontrollieren, dass die störenden Fragmente nicht dabei sind. Leider kann ich nicht ausschließen, dass die anderen Programme dann nicht trotzdem noch irgendwelche Fehler einbauen - allerdings ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit geringer, wenn die Daten schon im richtigen Format vorliegen.

Ein anderer Lösungsweg wäre andere Programme zu verwenden - insbesondere Image Ready, das mit Photoshop auf Knopfdruck zusammenarbeitet (ich glaub ab Version 7).

Vielleicht beschreibst du uns deine Arbeitsschritte noch etwas ausführlicher -mein erster Verdacht ist, dass es an einem Konvertierungsproblem der Bilddaten liegt.


----------

